# Anatomy and the transfer of energy



## kenpo777 (Oct 8, 2011)

I was wondering whats the best place online that shows the best parts of the human anatomy for critical hits for transfer of energies, Or is this something that is learned as a student from a kenpo teacher? Something that is to be learned as one progresses in training? I am objective to all responses!!


----------



## Buka (Oct 8, 2011)

Train. Put in the hours, the days, the years. You will decide for yourself. Your energy will be yours and yours alone. Just make sure you have a hell of a lot of fun doing it.


----------



## Cyriacus (Oct 8, 2011)

You will be taught these things, AND learn them, with Time.

Dont become Impatient, and expect to be Weaponised right away. It takes Time.


----------

